# Nur 2 boxen von 5.1-system gehen



## fabr (20. November 2005)

Hallo,

Ich habe mir das 5.1-System von Tevion zugelegt. Es funktionieren aber nur 2 Boxen. Was kann man da tun?

Grüße,
 fabr


----------



## Alexander12 (20. November 2005)

Hi.

Hast du ne 5.1 Soundkarte? Hast du die Treiber?


MfG Alexander12


----------



## fabr (20. November 2005)

Hallo Alexander,

Ich habe ein Acer Travelmate 4400 Notebook mit einer Realtek AC 97. Ich weiß nicht ob diese 5.1-Systeme unterstützt, ich bin aber immer davon ausgegangen dass 5.1-Systeme auch "normalen" Stereosound wiedergeben können (mit allen Boxen). Die Treiber für die Karte sind natürlich installiert.

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, dass System auch mit einer Stereoquelle zu nutzen?

Grüße,
 fabr


----------



## Caliterra (22. November 2005)

LOL ja Du bist ja ne Nummer.

5.1 heisst 5 Speaker + 1 Subwoofer

daraus folgt das man mindestens 3 Buchsen braucht. 
2 Speaker pro Buchse.
Ich denke aber nicht das sich Centerbox und Subwoofer einen Buchse teilen.
Also braucht man 4 Buchsen mindestens.

In den seltensten Fällen hat ein Notebook solche Anschlüsse orginal.

Was Dir hier helfen könnte wäre ne externe Soundkarte die 5.1 unterstützt oder ein Modul das virtuellen 5.1 Sound emuliert.
Ansonsten kannste nur die zwei vorderen Boxen anschliessen. (1xKlinke)


----------



## Grimreaper (24. November 2005)

@Caliterra
Selber lol. Das geht nämlich sehr wohl. Es gibt 5.1 Systeme, die sich an eine Stereo-Quelle anschließen lassen wobei im Subwoofer ein Upmix für die anderen Boxen durchgeführt wird. Es gibt auch Soundkarten die den Upmix selber durchführen können, das ist beim Realtek AC97 aber nicht der Fall.

Also schau mal ins Handbuch von deinem 5.1 ob der Upmix kann bzw. ob dus dafür richtig angeschlossen hast. Falls es ein billiges System ist, stehen die Chancen eher schlecht, dann kauf dir am besten eine USB Soundkarte mit 5.1 Ausgang.

mfg Grimreaper


----------



## Caliterra (28. November 2005)

> @Caliterra
> Selber lol. Das geht nämlich sehr wohl. Es gibt 5.1 Systeme, die sich an eine Stereo-Quelle anschließen lassen wobei im Subwoofer ein Upmix für die anderen Boxen durchgeführt wird. Es gibt auch Soundkarten die den Upmix selber durchführen können, das ist beim Realtek AC97 aber nicht der Fall.



@Grimreaper
Da magst Du recht haben. Upmix ist nichts anderes als virtueller Surroundsound oder eine Vorstufen davon (d.h. ohne Effekte gemixt). An einem Notebook würde ich so etwas nicht vermuten. Und wenn das Tevion-System sowas unterstützen würde, könnte man es in der Anleitung nachlesen.

Wo ich nicht recht hatte war in der Aussage das sich Centerbox und Subwoofer die Buchse wahrscheinlich nicht teilen. Denn laut Anleitung tun sie es.


- Anleitung für MD 9682 alias "5.1 Tevion" auf http://www.medion.de


----------



## Marco1980 (28. November 2005)

Hi fabr.

Also wenn du keine 5.1 Karte hast gibt es noch die Möglichkeit 5.1 zu emulieren mit der Software der Soundkarte (vorausgesetzt sie unterstützt das). Dabei werden die Mikrophone und Line-IN Buchsen als auch Ausgang genutzt. Die sind meißtens rosa und blau gekennzeichnet. Bei 5.1 Karten gibt es drei Ausgänge grün (Center/Sub, Links/Rechts und Hinten Links/Rechts), und rosa Micro und blau Line in also fünf.


----------



## PDeffer (1. Dezember 2005)

Also, als Dolby und ich noch jung waren und ich kein Geld hatte, wurde eine Pseudo-Sourrondanlage mit reinem Stereosignal wie folgt gebaut
- Linke Box Vorn normal an linken Kanal 
- Rechte Box Vorn normal an rechten Kanal
- Linke Hintere Box mit Differenzsignal an Linken Kanal"+" und Rechten Kanal"+"
- Rechte Hintere Box mit Differenzsignal an Linken Kanal"-" und Rechten Kanal"-"

Habs so ähnlich auf http://www.selfmadehifi.de/schalt.htm wiedergefunden.
Prinzipiell macht Dolby auch nix anderes ... !?

PDeffer


----------

